# My Experience with LGD 4033



## Iridium

*I will be discussing my experience running LGD 4033,*​
*Cycle:*​
*I used LGD 4033 at 8mg a day every morning for 8 weeks. I did not use any PCT (Ill discus why later) I did not take any medication at the same time.*​
*Sides:*​
*A little bit of testosterone suppression, Water retention, Puffy Nipples got a litte worse (already have gyno naturally), appetite suppression, head aches (very minor).*​
*Made me very lethargic.*​
*Gains:*​
*Absolute s**t gains considering I was on a PED - I gained around a stone including water weight which amounts to only a few pounds of muscle.*​
*However LGD gives you crazy pumps.*​
*Conclusion**:*​
*Overall, I would say DO NOT do LGD 4033 it will leave you disappointed and you will end up doing steroids.*​
*Basically LGD4033 does f**k all, few side effects, little suppresion and small gains so I would say it isnt worth it and you should just do roids.*​
*Because I got so little effects i must note it is possible i was sold bunk but I dont think so.*​
*Overall It is really really weak steroids which make you incredibly sleepy.*​


----------



## kruz

Iridium said:


> *I will be discussing my experience running LGD 4033,*​
> *Cycle:*​
> *I used LGD 4033 at 8mg a day every morning for 8 weeks. I did not use any PCT (Ill discus why later) I did not take any medication at the same time.*​
> *Sides:*​
> *A little bit of testosterone suppression, Water retention, Puffy Nipples got a litte worse (already have gyno naturally), appetite suppression, head aches (very minor).*​
> *Made me very lethargic.*​
> *Gains:*​
> *Absolute s**t gains considering I was on a PED - I gained around a stone including water weight which amounts to only a few pounds of muscle.*​
> *However LGD gives you crazy pumps.*​
> *Conclusion**:*​
> *Overall, I would say DO NOT do LGD 4033 it will leave you disappointed and you will end up doing steroids.*​
> *Basically LGD4033 does f**k all, few side effects, little suppresion and small gains so I would say it isnt worth it and you should just do roids.*​
> *Because I got so little effects i must note it is possible i was sold bunk but I dont think so.*​
> *Overall It is really really weak steroids which make you incredibly sleepy.*​


 Nothing new there then.


----------



## Jaling

kruz said:


> Nothing new there then.


 Imcnit sure if you mean that about all SARMs in general. But i gave some S4 to my cousin and ostarine and during his cut he said nothing has made him hold on muscle like them together. I'm wishing I kept them now lol


----------



## Jaling

@Iridium whys that hard to believe?

Hes been using gear for well over 15 years. He has no reason to lie.


----------



## Iridium

Jaling said:


> @Iridium whys that hard to believe?
> 
> Hes been using gear for well over 15 years. He has no reason to lie.


 When did I say it was hard to believe??????????????

I put the laughing emoji because you said "I'm wishing I kept them now lol" its funny ahaha


----------



## Iridium

Jaling said:


> Imcnit sure if you mean that about all SARMs in general. But i gave some S4 to my cousin and ostarine and during his cut he said nothing has made him hold on muscle like them together. I'm wishing I kept them now lol


 what doses and duration of s4 and osta did he use?

Im cutting right now and was gona use just ostarine 12.5mg/day for 100 days but now im thinking of adding s4 based on your reccomendation.


----------



## elliot438

Been training about 10 years now. Done a few cycles many years ago of basic but strong stuff test, dbol etc. Recently done a couple of cycles of LGD and found it quite good, massive difference to training full natural but obviously nowhere near steroids. I like it because I experience zero sides and don't even need a PCT for me personally. Gains remind me of noobie gains and get great pumps. I did about 8 weeks at about 10mg but dosage it pretty irrelevant as all the SARM labs are so under dosed, some way more than others.


----------



## Iridium

elliot438 said:


> Been training about 10 years now. Done a few cycles many years ago of basic but strong stuff test, dbol etc. Recently done a couple of cycles of LGD and found it quite good, massive difference to training full natural but obviously nowhere near steroids. I like it because I experience zero sides and don't even need a PCT for me personally. Gains remind me of noobie gains and get great pumps. I did about 8 weeks at about 10mg but dosage it pretty irrelevant as all the SARM labs are so under dosed, some way more than others.


 I agree it is comparable to beginner gains.


----------



## Jaling

Iridium said:


> what doses and duration of s4 and osta did he use?
> 
> Im cutting right now and was gona use just ostarine 12.5mg/day for 100 days but now im thinking of adding s4 based on your reccomendation.


 This is what might make you laugh from such milk dose.

400mg test

25mg ost

50mg Andarine

And for about 9 weeks. He hadn't heard about SARMs before and wants means do I. He wont cut without them again.

Also whether true not, I've read ost and s4 work sýnegisctly


----------



## Iridium

Jaling said:


> This is what might make you laugh from such milk dose.
> 
> 400mg test
> 
> 25mg ost
> 
> 50mg Andarine
> 
> And for about 9 weeks. He hadn't heard about SARMs before and wants means do I. He wont cut without them again.
> 
> Also whether true not, I've read ost and s4 work sýnegisctly


 If you take 25mg ostarine you could not workout and sit on the sofa everyday and you wouldnt loose muscle even in a calory deficit as long as your getting 2g/kg protein


----------



## kruz

Iridium said:


> If you take 25mg ostarine you could not workout and sit on the sofa everyday and you wouldnt loose muscle even in a calory deficit as long as your getting 2g/kg protein


 Bollocks. Then why isn't every pro bodybuilder doing this to get super lean for contests?


----------



## Iridium

kruz said:


> Bollocks. Then why isn't every pro bodybuilder doing this to get super lean for contests?


 They never tried sarms

Try it urself then come back trust me.


----------



## Jaling

Im not joking about the feedback i got from my cousin. He is desperate for that exact combo for cutting again. Hes been using gear for over 10 years. He thinks this combo plus test is the bollocks.

Im now interested in trying some stacks with just test for when im nit blasting.

If i do get them i will be sharing results. If i think theyre shite ill say.


----------



## swole troll

Jaling said:


> If i do get them i will be sharing results. If i think theyre shite ill say.


 Just made a SARMs discussion thread

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/345499-performance-enhancing-drug-discussion-sarms/?do=embed

would be grateful if you could share your experience in it once you have tried any. @Iridium same yourself if you have any experience with any SARMs you'd like to share in the above thread it would be much appreciated :thumb


----------



## Jaling

swole troll said:


> Just made a SARMs discussion thread
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/345499-performance-enhancing-drug-discussion-sarms/?do=embed
> 
> would be grateful if you could share your experience in it once you have tried any. @Iridium same yourself if you have any experience with any SARMs you'd like to share in the above thread it would be much appreciated :thumb


 I have 4 tube of ostarine waiting for me.

Just waiting for the s4 to get to him then gonna get the lot.

Glad theres a sarms threst now. Because most of us never ùsed them oŕ if we did not for long enough.

Also purchasing 2 tubs of stacked SARMs from a guy on here when i get the money.


----------



## Jaling

Jaling said:


> I have 4 tube of ostarine waiting for me.
> 
> Just waiting for the s4 to get to him then gonna get the lot.
> 
> Glad theres a sarms threst now. Because most of us never ùsed them oŕ if we did not for long enough.
> 
> Also purchasing 2 tubs of stacked SARMs from a guy on here when i get the money.


 Is that a confussed face? lol


----------

